# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά >  γνωρίζει κανείς απο φωτογραφικές μηχανές

## dimitris.stef

εχώ μια sonu t1 και και στη φωτογραφία και στο βίντεο βγάζει με παραμόρφωση η οποία φαίνεται και στην οθόνη του. δεν έχει πρόβλημα απο διαφορά θερμοκρασίας και στη ζεστή και στο κρύο και σε σταθερή θερμοκρασία το ίδιο κανει. μερικά δείγματα αν καταλάβει κάποιος τι φταίει? http://s2.postimage.org/142i9xip0/DS...che=1292180213. http://s2.postimage.org/14324domc/DS...che=1292180317. http://s2.postimage.org/iu46uywit/DSC02664.jpg. http://s2.postimage.org/iu4qpf2g5/DSC02530.jpg

----------


## jimk

δημητρη λεω μηπως ειναι καμια ρυθμηση κανα εφφε?

----------


## georgz

Περίεργο εφφέ αν είναι όντως... Ο καταράκτης της Έδεσσας είναι??  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  Αν έχει εγγύηση στείλτο να το κοιτάξουν.

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Μπορεί να ξεκόλλησε εσωτερικός φακός του zoom πρέπει να πάει αντιπροσωπεία

----------


## jimk

δεν θελω να σε τρομαξω αλλα αμα δεν ειναι εφφε ισως πρεπει να τις κανεις αυτο...http://www.dictailgate.com/wordpress/2008/01/  :Tongue2:

----------


## dimitris.stef

εφέ δεν ειναι σίγουρα. ναι στην έδεσα είναι η φωτ. απο καμία βγάζει καλή αλλα η περισότερες  είναι έτσι΄η εγγύηση έληξε. δεν φαίνεται ο φακός να αλλαξε θέση και ζουμάρι κανονικά

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Όχι τον εξωτερικό φακό που βλέπεις ο φακός zoom  αποτελείται από πολλά κρύσταλλα φακούς εσωτερικά που δεν τα βλέπεις . η αυτό είναι η κουνημένο ccd σου έπεσε η την ακούμπησες δυνατά η χτύπημα σε μεταφορά?

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Κατάφερα να δω μια φωτογραφία γιατί οι πρώτες δεν φαίνονται αυτό δεν είναι παραμόρφωση είναι pixel μπορεί πολλά στα ηλεκτρονικά τις πάντως θα σε συμβουλέψω να μην την πειράξεις να την πας αντιπροσωπία και εύχομαι να μην πας για καινούργια

----------


## dimitris.stef

δεν μου έπεσε τιν πρόσεχα  ήταν η δεύτερη ιδια η πρώτη μου είπαν οτι κάηκε απο φωτ που έβλεπαν στον ήλιο . εχώ δυο αν μπορούσα να φτιάξω τη μια

----------


## BESTCHRISS

αν σto βγαζει αυτο στην εκτυπωση τησ φωτογραφιας ειναι βλαβη του αισθητηρα ccd

----------


## dimitris.stef

το βγαζει και στην εκτυπωση. και το βιντεο το εκανα dvd και το ιδιο αλοιωμένο  ηταν . ποιος ειναι αυτος ο αισθητηρας? ολοκληρωμένο?

----------


## jimk

δεν εχω κατι με την σονυ αλλα αφου την εφαγες την πρωτη γιατι ξαναπηρες ιδια.... και σου εδωσαν και γαμω τις απαντησης οτι καικε απο τον ηλιο... :Cursing:  αυτα κανει η σονυ και εχει παρει την κατηφορα..

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΛΑΖΑΡΙΔΗΣ

Από τη στιγμή που το βλέπεις στο μόνιτορ το έχεις και στην εκτύπωση αλλιώς θα σου έλεγα να κοιτάξεις την κάρτα ( μνήμη) . Το ccd είναι αυτό που πέφτει το φως από τον φακό και το μετατρέπει σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή φωτογραφία από ότι ξέρω πωλείτε μόνο από την αντιπροσωπία .Εάν η μηχανή αλλάζει φακούς όταν αλλάζεις φακό δεν πρέπει το ccd να βλέπει ήλιο .

----------


## GREG11

Αν όπως το λες στο βγάζει και στην εκτύπωση τότε μάλλον κάτι γίνετε με το CCD (δεν γίνετε να το επισκευάσεις εσύ) στην καλύτερη να έχει κουνηθεί η εύκαμπτη του φακού αφού λες ότι έχεις βγάλει και καλές φωτογραφίες.
 Αν δεν έχεις ξανά ανοίξει τέτοιο μηχάνημα δεν θα στο συμβούλευα να της βάλεις χέρι γιατί οι εύκαμπτες που έχουν δεν θέλουν και πολύ να παρεξηγηθούν. 
 Τώρα το άλλο με τον ήλιο που σου είπαν ότι στην έκαψε … τι να πω

----------


## lakafitis

Συγνωμη που θα σε απογοητευσω αλλα το CCD  εχει παραδωσει πνεύμα.Δεν ξέρω ποσο παλία είναι η μηχανή σου αλλα υπήρχε μια σειρα αισθητηρων CCD την οποια χρησιμοποιουσαν διαφορες εταιρίες φωτογραφικων μηχανων οι οποιοι ηταν προβληματικοι και μετα απο λίγο καιρο καιγόντουσαν και οι εταιρίες τους αλλαζουν χωρις χρέωση. Καλύτερα να την πας στην SONY για δουν μέσω του serial number αν η μηχανή σου ανήκει στην συγκεκριμένη παρτίδα, αλλιως την πας στην ανακύκλωση.

----------


## aquasonic

το ccd αλλαζει για πλακα σε αυτες... βρες ενα και αλλαξε το module ειναι

----------


## BESTCHRISS

για πεσμου φιλε πως θα αλλαξει το ccd δεσ φωτο το πολυ πολυ να την παρει στο χερι
ειναι αυτο που ειναι πισω απο τον φακο

http://a.img-dpreview.com/news/1001/...ntom_Image.jpg

----------

